# Vector File - Cosmic



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

I've got some Cosmic SL's with the plain reflective type Cosmic logo but I want to get some custom Cosmic decals done.

Has anyone got the Vector or EPS file for it please?

Thanks!!


----------



## headster (Aug 20, 2013)

T-Dog said:


> I've got some Cosmic SL's with the plain reflective type Cosmic logo but I want to get some custom Cosmic decals done.
> 
> Has anyone got the Vector or EPS file for it please?
> 
> Thanks!!


I just drew up a full set of Cosmic logos.

I can email it over if you still need it


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

headster said:


> I just drew up a full set of Cosmic logos.
> 
> I can email it over if you still need it



Yes please!!!!!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## headster (Aug 20, 2013)

T-Dog said:


> Yes please!!!!!!!! Thank you!!!


What is your email address, i'll send it over.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

headster said:


> What is your email address, i'll send it over.


Thank you!!! [email protected]


----------



## millsi (May 21, 2015)

G'day guys, I don't suppose either of you gents have the file still?
Would really appreciate a copy if at all possible.
Cheers
James
[email protected]


----------

